# Advice please.



## jfarrellpa (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a client who insists on using an iPad Pro to input his RAW files, process them on the iPad and have them synched to the Adobe Cloud, and when he gets home have the edited images on his desktop LR Classic.  He is doing this, but not working as of yet, as he does not want a laptop to take on his trips.  

Say he went to Africa on safari, which he recently did, and wanted to do this process with the iPad Pro in the field with limited to no internet connection,  would he be able to work on the images on the iPad Pro, store the edits and then when he got back to a location with bandwidth, would it seamlessly synch to his desktop?

It seems to me that this is the goal of the Adobe eco system, but we are early on the process with the interoperability from the CC (mobile) to Classic version.  

Any thoughts or comments or references you can direct me toward?  

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes he could do that, i.e. import to the iPad and edit them even if the iPad is not connected to the internet, the images and edits are stored in the local LRCC app. When a subsequent connection is established, the images will be uploaded and the edits applied, and they would subsequently sync down into a sync-enabled Classic catalog.

The problem with that approach is that there is no backup....yes he could retain all the memory cards or use some form of image bank for backup purposes, but he would have no backup of any editing work that he may have done.


----------



## jfarrellpa (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Jim.  What is your thought if he took, say 5,000 RAW images with a D850 (about 50 mb +- each).  Would this work?  Seems to me it would take forever.
Joe


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 11, 2018)

I don't do iPad, so with that caveat: Will he have enough space to accumulate 250 GB of images (your number above)?

Also, can you say "stop sync'ing" if you end up with internet but it is either really slow or metered, so you can wait until you have a good connection?   Is there an "off" switch on the sync?

250 GB upload on a fast internet (say 100/20) is only about 1.5 days time.  That's a lot, but it is not un-doable.  Now if your "fast" internet is 3/1 DSL, that's like a month steady.  

Also (and you can tell I have just ignored CC)... if you cull before uploading does it still try to upload them, or is it smart enough to not upload what was culled?  (This may sound like a dumb question but to me there were a lot of rather obvious things Adobe didn't do in CC).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 11, 2018)

jfarrellpa said:


> Thanks Jim.  What is your thought if he took, say 5,000 RAW images with a D850 (about 50 mb +- each).  Would this work?  Seems to me it would take forever.
> Joe



Well, it could work if there's sufficient space on the iPad. But it's not something I'd ever do, as much as I like the LRCC system, without some form of backup insurance. Without that, it'd be laptop and portable drives for me. But there are drives that could be used to backup the memory cards without a computer connection, so maybe...



Ferguson said:


> IAlso, can you say "stop sync'ing" if you end up with internet but it is either really slow or metered, so you can wait until you have a good connection?   Is there an "off" switch on the sync?
> 
> Also (and you can tell I have just ignored CC)... if you cull before uploading does it still try to upload them, or is it smart enough to not upload what was culled?  (This may sound like a dumb question but to me there were a lot of rather obvious things Adobe didn't do in CC).



You can "pause" syncing.

And if you cull by deleting (rather than rejecting) before connecting to the internet, the images are deleted locally and thus are not uploaded.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 11, 2018)

Note if you have really big card(s) and do not format in the field, the iPad is essentially a backup.  That's what I have been doing for vacations lately, shooting on two cards (implicit backup except for theft) and just not worrying about it, and only importing when I return.


----------

